# In need of a DAW or plugins which can make orchestral music.



## tekra lupain (Aug 7, 2012)

timpani, violins, choirs, thats sort of thing.

does anyone know any good daw's that offer this? i know ableton can be moulded with the right plugins but that's my last resort and i havent even found said plugins.

so please, leave your suggestions below and ill look into them.
thank you very much~.

p.s only pc stuff please, i've used macs and i just cant take the way they work.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 7, 2012)

Logic Pro comes with some decent orchestral instruments, but it doesn't have a choir and it's only available on Mac's.

There are a few free VSTi's that you can get. DSK has quite a few free ones that you could try out: http://www.dskmusic.com/category/vsti-all/


----------



## tekra lupain (Aug 8, 2012)

seems good. thanks for the link.


----------



## Oly (Sep 10, 2012)

The DAW doesn't really make any difference at all. whatever you're most comfortable with.

For real quality you will need a multisampled library. One of the better known of such being EastWest Quanntum Leap. It's not the only one but I can't name any others off the top of my head.

They are however, VERY expensive, and usually upwards of a few hundred gigabytes, as they are large libraries of WAV samples.


One free alternative is to search for samples of what you need on Freesound.org. All creative commons so you can use as you please as long as you attribute as per each sample's CC license. This is more limited naturally but again, costs you nothing.

other than that, maybe look into some sample libraries that aren't so crazy high-end as EWQL. they exist, I jsut don't know any by name. VSTs are _probably_ not ever really gonna sound that real - they can but it takes a lot more work to get even close.


----------

